# Chest/Tri Back/Bi Legs day off repeat?



## WrestlerGHS (Apr 29, 2014)

So I am currently doing chest and trcep then back and bicep then legs/shoulders/traps then day off and repeat but whenever I'm done with chest my triceps can't go as hard and whenever I'm done with back my biceps can't go as hard. I'm starting to go down in weight do to this and was wondering if this was a better work out routine chest/tricep back/bicep legs/shoulders/traps day off repeat ( I want to hit every body part twice a week if possible)


----------



## Damar (May 10, 2014)

chest/front delt/bis, back/side delt/rear delt/traps, Legs/abs. Doing chest and bis instead of chest and tris may work better. Technically it will be like doing triceps 1 1/2 times as they will be getting hit in a chest session anyway. Then hit them direct on a back session.


----------



## RokSolid15 (May 10, 2014)

Chest/back, delts, rest, bi/tris, leg, rest.  This routine may be a little better for u.  Be creative and make your own routine that will work best for yourself.


----------



## Bowden (May 11, 2014)

Post up your entire routine.
How much volume and types of exercises you are doing?

Also what are you goals?
Why are you working out?
For sports training, power-lifting, bodybuilding ect.?

Exercises type, volume, intensity and the split types should be driven by your goals.


----------



## MDR (May 11, 2014)

Not uncommon to group related muscle groups together, especially if you are just getting started lifting.  Putting large muscle groups before small as well.  There are many reasons to split them apart later, but you can make great gains using such a program.  So much depends on how long you have been training, your goals, ect, as Bowden just posted.  Most vets have tried most every combination and training style over the years, it all depends on what you are trying to accomplish during a given training period.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 11, 2014)

I used Robert Kennedy's M.A.S.S. system for awhile. Its basically three days on two off split. Days can be arranged in any order but they consist of chest/shoulders/tris, back/bis, and legs by themselves. One of the best routines I've ever used. Found it in the Musclemag encylopedia. http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-...ag+international+encyclopedia+of+bodybuilding


----------

